# ProFantasy releases Source Maps: Castles!



## ProFantasy (Jul 27, 2004)

Source Maps: Castles! includes 25 castles in 139 floorplans, including 3D views and surroundings.

SM:C works both as a stand-alone product and as an add-on to CC2 Pro.

It has 170 2D and 3D symbols, and 75 drawing tools. You can create castle walls with towers using connecting symbols, and add siege machinery and moats.

This is just a taster. Click here  for more information and examples.









Fire away if you have any questions!
--
Simon Rogers
ProFantasy Software Ltd


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 27, 2004)

Sweet!


----------



## Old One (Jul 28, 2004)

Ya know...you might (finally) get some more of my money !

I bought CC way back in the olden days (c. 1997, IIRC) and could never get it to print right on my printer.  It went into the dustbin of software I have collected over the last 15 years, but the recent price cut and several cool, new releases are probably going to pry open my Castanza wallet.

Hmmm...

This looks pretty darn cool!

~ Old One


----------



## Arthenon (Jul 29, 2004)

You might want to check out Dundjinni.  It's easy to use and looks great.

 Here's the castle from their download of the week:


----------



## Kristian Serrano (Jul 30, 2004)

Arthenon said:
			
		

> You might want to check out Dundjinni. It's easy to use and looks great.



This is like comparing apples to oranges. Dundjinni makes battle maps. CC2 Pro makes floorplans and dioramas among other things. In addition, CC2 maps are scalable, vector-based maps, whereas Dundjinni maps are bitmap, and distort when scaled.

As a side note, Profantasy and CMP are currently working on interactive adventure module maps that will be officially supported by both companies. This will allow people to populate and edit maps for adventure modules from various publishers. Details are still in the works, so visit CMP's site at http://www.codemonkeypublishing.com for updates.


----------



## Fargoth (Jul 30, 2004)

> This is like comparing apples to oranges. Dundjinni makes battle maps. CC2 Pro makes floorplans and dioramas among other things. In addition, CC2 maps are scalable, vector-based maps, whereas Dundjinni maps are bitmap, and distort when scaled.




I agree. I'll lay my money down on ProFantasy. Plus I think it was poor form shoving an advert in for Dudjinni within this thread. It's not like we're not inundated by it while we're on En already.


----------



## annadobritt (Jul 30, 2004)

With CMP and ProFantasy working together, as well as the great new add-ons that ProFantasy has been coming out with, it's more than worth it to buy and to set time out in each day to learn how to use it.

Plus, by joining the cc2-l list, you find a lot of good advice and tips for using CC2 and the add-ons.


----------



## mroberon1972 (Jul 30, 2004)

Does CC2 allow scripting of new tools using visual basic commands, like Fractal mapper?


----------



## Alynnalizza (Jul 30, 2004)

I'm hoping we will see some user-created maps with the new SM:C. I generally like to use multiple tools to create my maps. (And while dundjinni creates some beautiful images.... which I am the creator of the map posted here. I do believe my players like the variety between maps.) I am excited about this release and the potential it has.

As soon as my budget clears up enough to purchase SM:C most likely I will. (Though I really do want to see some user-created art and hear their experiences with SM:C.) I have been using CC2 Pro for a while now, and do not think the bellcurve of learning will be great to use SM:C.

So count me as an advent fan of both as I have a sickness for making maps.


----------



## ControlFreak (Aug 1, 2004)

CC's learning curve combined with CMP's attitude!! How can anyone resist!?


----------



## Cergorach (Aug 1, 2004)

ProFantasy said:
			
		

> Fire away if you have any questions!



What's the lisence for using maps made with libraries from this tool? Can i sell my maps? Can i publish them?

I was wondering if you folks would consider porting the programs over to Linux? Just curious...


----------



## ProFantasy (Aug 8, 2004)

You have full rights over any new castles you create. The only restriction is on symbols - think of these as fonts. You can publish a book in Times New Roman, but you can´t copy the font around, or publish a book of fonts. For most purposes (eg publishing a bitmap in a book or website) this is all the rights you´ll ever need. We don´t require a credit or acknowledgement.

The original maps in SMC are all copyright and may not be reproduced commercially, although we are open to suggestion. For example, if you adapted a single map and what to publish it as a flat file, we´d probably say yes if you emailed us.


----------



## ProFantasy (Aug 8, 2004)

Sorry, double post.


----------



## ProFantasy (Dec 22, 2004)

*Castle sample on line*

We've just added a sample  of the castle information you get with Source Maps: Castles. Every castle includes this level (or more) of historical information, images and adventure material.





Next up is Source Maps: Temples, Tombs and Catacombs.


----------

